
AI’s Research Rut - dsr12
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/602157/ais-research-rut/
======
stillsut
From what I understand, the holy grail of AI+robotics is folding laundry and
doing house cleaning. Yet do we really need maids consulting on these AI
projects?

More generally, the proposal of building an intelligent system based off the
input from experts in fields even as erudite as medical records processing
seems like a step back in AI. Trying to feed all the known first principles
into machine which will then deduce insights is the methodology which seems to
fail time and again outside of narrow and well defined problems like Chess.

